
Theranos charged with fraud [pdf] - twosheep
https://www.sec.gov/litigation/complaints/2018/comp-pr2018-41-theranos-holmes.pdf
======
DoreenMichele
Dupe

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16585892](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16585892)

------
steve19
Maybe a better more accurate title would be "Elizabeth Holmes and Theranos
charged with fraud".

